# Loja/Cuesta Blanca



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

Is ANYONE on Expat from the Loja/Granada Area?

Would love to know................so we can possibly share experiences/information

Thank you


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

75 VIEWS and not a single Snifter .................Anyone? 

Haha smacking of Desperation here!

I'm not really fussed per se but it would have been nice.............

The nearest peeps I could find is Antequera :-D

Life is a journey..............not a destination...............so they tell me


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, we're not there yet (and won't be for quite a while to come) but we're hoping to move to Archidona.


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!

Appreciated

Yes I know Archidona well

When are you hoping to move?


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

It won't be before the end of next year, I shouldn't think. For lots of reasons


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I just found Cuesta Blanca on Google maps/Street View. It's tiny! Not more than 30 houses? What's Loja like. I've never been there.


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Navas said:


> I just found Cuesta Blanca on Google maps/Street View. It's tiny! Not more than 30 houses? What's Loja like. I've never been there.


 YES it is tiny................however 5 mins down the road is a lovely "bigger" village called Rio Frio with all the eateries, shops, market etc

Loja is approx. 10mins away and classed as a large Town...........Town Hall, Supermarkets, Banks etc etc so....................although Cuesta does look a little isolated it's actually not as bad as it appears

We get the usual vans coming every day selling bread, fish, meat, veggies and household goods so I assume if you were really housebound for one reason or another you could manage if you had to

I've never actually lived there for a long period yet but when we were doing the reform I have to say our Neighbours were the kindest people ever............helping us with things..............offering tools............bringing food when they knew we had no electric so...................

again..............thanks for your reply


----------



## Norma Brewis (Oct 17, 2012)

HI, I live just 10 minutes or so from you,in a village called Moraleda de Zafayona and have done for the past 6 years or so.I do enjoy the laid back spanish way of life and of course the food to.I often visit Rio Frio wonderful resturants.
Regards Wendy


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Wendy

Thanks for the response

Nice to hear from someone close by.................feel like a "Billy No Mates" in Cuesta 

Not that I'm there yet but you know what I mean...............Glad you're loving it


----------



## estelle73 (Aug 19, 2013)

*loja*

Hi have just come across your thread, I am thinking of moving out to loja in the next month, have just got a few bits to sort. Would be great to know someone who has experienced it, 
estelle


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Keep in touch then Estelle

We have been here for 5 weeks................running round like headless chickens but loving it!

If I can be of any assistance please ask


----------



## lojaman (Sep 12, 2013)

My wife and I have lived in Loja for the last 9 years and can advise on most things local.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Visit Loja often seems a nice place, though never time to look around when I am there!!


----------



## alison4sarah (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi we have a house in Dehesa de los montes between Loja and Cuesta la Palma - we hope to move out eventually but for the time being we need to find someone who can keep an eye on the house (for a fee of course) every couple of months and on occasion do a bit of handy work or pay the rates on time. The guy who has been doing it for last 5 years of so has disappeared off the radar - does anyone in the area know anyone who does this type of thing?

thanks


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there

I could help you with that.................

I live in Cuesta Blanca

Would you like to contact me so you can decide if I can be of any help to you?

Kind regards


----------



## lojaman (Sep 12, 2013)

have lived in Loja for the last 10 years.love it.


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*IBI - impuestos bienes inmuebles - Loja*

Hello All,
I would be very grateful if anyone can kindly advise when the IBI rates demand is normally sent or is available from Loja Ayuntamiento?
My mother has a house in Rio Frio, which is in my name and I am gradually trying to arrange matters so I handle all the bills/paper work on her behalf.
Is there any way of obtaining the IBI bill online? I've tried a couple of email addresses on the Loja council website but they bounce back.
Finally, and sorry for all the questions, if I have to visit the Council in person, is it a straightforward matter to obtain copies of the IBI bill.
On a lighter note, I love the area, walking the many "senderos" and eating in the fabulous, friendly and inexpensive restaurants around and in Loja and Rio Frio. James


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi James

I can't answer your question directly sorry as they are in the process of sorting mine BUT am sure Lojaman who has lived here for 10 years will see this and advise you accordingly

In the meantime if there is anything else we can help you with seen as you are not in situ so to speak please don't hesitate to ask

Kind regards


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply Loja Chicago. Pleased I've found this forum and I'm sure there will, inevitably, be more questions! 
In fact, one that springs to mind, are there any Spanish classes running in or close to Loja, or if there are any recommendations for a tutor, I'd be very grateful. Thanks again, James


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes..............we have some contacts for sure both Language School and Private one to one

As I said............although I couldn't help with your first question.............if there are others please ask away............always happy to help as it's hard not being here

I have owned my property for 11 years BUT have only lived here full time since last July as Australia got in the way  so as you can appreciate I am learning every day

I think you have to post 5 times before I can send you those recommendations by PM?

We are in Cuesta Blanca which is 5 mins away from Rio Frio


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks again Loja Chica. I visited Cuesta Blanca last year, being just minutes away in Rio Frio we are neighbours! It seemed very pretty, even smaller than Rio Frio! Does Cuesta have any shops or restaurants? I'm sure I'll get to the 5 posts before long


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm SURE you will 

NO

No restaurants or shops............just a small village of approx. 30 houses of which only 10 families live here full time...........the rest are summer retreats for the residents of Loja......"muy tranquilo" as they say

Coming from Sydney...........it's a bit on the quiet side 

Rio Frio is our nearest thing to "Life" as we know it 

And Cuesta La Palma on the other side

However................it's a good location

Close to the Coast and the Mountains with Loja for all our immediate needs


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, Rio Frio has some excellent restaurants. My favourites are Raimundo's and Alazor. Whilst it has a great panadero, it's a pity that it's not more self sufficient, nowhere to buy milk, basic foods etc. There is a tabac at one end of the village, as I'm sure you know, but don't think its open anymore. Still, Loja is but 5 minutes away of course.


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

I would be interested to hear of any recommended walks in the area. Have tried a few but the possibilities seem endless. I used the lojaturismo website as a starting point, selecting "rutas".


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

jamesbowker said:


> Yes, Rio Frio has some excellent restaurants. My favourites are Raimundo's and Alazor. Whilst it has a great panadero, it's a pity that it's not more self sufficient, nowhere to buy milk, basic foods etc. There is a tabac at one end of the village, as I'm sure you know, but don't think its open anymore. Still, Loja is but 5 minutes away of course.


Yes I agree James..............there used to be a Carniceria next to Raimundos that sold basics years ago but that has closed and the Tabac is closed now too!

I think the Bakery would do well to provide milk etc as although Loja is good you still have to travel

We tend to go to the local shop in La Palma.............it's as broad as it is long and Paco Ramas now sell English type foodstuff but not essentials like milk 

By the way.............We love Raimundos too aka Franciscos ..........a tad more expensive but always assured of a warm welcome and great service

I'll try and get some info on walks for you

There is a walking group on FB for these areas if you wish to search


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

jamesbowker said:


> I would be interested to hear of any recommended walks in the area. Have tried a few but the possibilities seem endless. I used the lojaturismo website as a starting point, selecting "rutas".


They are endless. Circular walks, long? The Sierra de Loja (behind Loja with the windfarm ) is very rugged and has Hispanic Cabra and chough if you look.

There is the GR7 which you could pick up in Loja and walk to Zagra, Montefrio, Illora, Moclin and on to Granada.

Best would be to join a walking group if you like company


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*parque eolico*

Thank you for reply Olive Farmer. Enjoyed a 6 hour walk in December up to the wind farm, and look forward to many more. The area is such a hidden gem and I hope it remains that way.


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Just an interim update on my efforts to try and obtain my IBI bill by email. I had a reply from Loja Ayuntamiento directing me to the local APAT office, the email address being [email protected] I will let the forum know how I get on.


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Keep in touch James and let us know how you go.............IBI etc

If you are in town and you want to meet up..........


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Ibi*



LojaChica said:


> Keep in touch James and let us know how you go.............IBI etc
> 
> If you are in town and you want to meet up..........


Hi LojaChica,
Just to let you know I had success regarding my email to Loja APAT. They replied with my IBI bill attached!
We plan to be over next month, so will definitely keep in touch!
Best wishes,


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm still slowly getting to grips with Spanish bureaucracy and am just wondering if anyone can help on the annual IBI rates bill. In the LOJA are, when are bills normally sent/raised? I've just paid the bill for IBI 2013 and just wonder when I can expect the bill for 2014? Many thanks.


----------



## carolan (Apr 20, 2014)

I live in a small village very close by - Salar. keep in touch
Carolan


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Carolan,

We've driven through Salar, it looks a lovely village.

All the best,

James


----------



## carolan (Apr 20, 2014)

*carolan*



LojaChica said:


> Hi
> 
> Is ANYONE on Expat from the Loja/Granada Area?
> 
> ...


i live in salar which is a small village next to loja. anything you need to know just ask


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Firewood / Briquettes*

Afternoon/Evening all, we're returning to Riofrio in early Feb' and my guess is that it's going to be very chilly! We're going to need some decent dried wood or possibly Briquettes for the wood burner, and I wondered if anyone can suggest anywhere in the Loja where I can pick up a sackful to last just a few days? Am grateful for any replies.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the Repsol petrol stations in Loja?


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Good to hear from you James.............the days are beaut but yes the nights are chilly


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Inundaciones*

Hello Loja Chica,
Apologies for delayed reply. Haven't been to Riofrio since the end of September, when we witnessed some fairly severe flooding! Hope to visit again in the next few weeks. What's your favourite restaurant in the area currently? Have you ever tried Meson Pelaez? 
All the Best,


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Riofrio for an older person on their own*

Hello All,

I hope you're all bearing up under another hot summer in the oven.

As I have mentioned in previous posts my Mother, in her early 70s (I'm sure she'll be so pleased with me for sharing her age on the world wide web) has a place in Riofrio which she is now planning to return to in September and try and live there for longer spells than previously.

She really wants to try and engage with the community and develop her basic Spanish although she understandably is a little unsure where to start and is lacking confidence. The main thing is, she is prepared to give it a go however.

I'll be travelling out with her for the first few days and I'm wondering if there are any informal social groups that meet nearby, maybe Loja for example? Maybe an intercambio evening? I think there used to be an Expat Group that met regularly but I think it's now disbanded. Any suggestions/tips about where she may start would be most welcome.

Thanks all in advance, best wishes James


----------

